
DNS Encryption Explained - furcyd
https://blog.cloudflare.com/dns-encryption-explained/
======
chewz
I am always amused by Cloudflare when their articles about privacy cannot be
accessed via tor.

~~~
jgrahamc
I had no trouble: [https://imgur.com/a/N5vAcr4](https://imgur.com/a/N5vAcr4)

